# Humminbird Helix 5: Tiefenanzeige instabil



## hxxnz_xttx (10. November 2016)

Hallo, ich habe in diesem Sommer in Norwegen ein Humminbird Helix 5 Echolot mit einem 50/200Khz Geber benutzt und hatte zeitweise Probleme mit der Stabilität der Anzeige, wenn der Untergrund stark zerklüftet war oder wir in Bereichen unterwegs waren, wo Lachsfarmen befestigt waren.
Kennt jemand die Ursache, warum hier die Tiefenanzeige verrückt spielt und ständig wechselnde Werte anzeigt?


----------

